# Watts / Lumens entering Light from Computer Screen



## firstbridge (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm consulting this group because I've been banging my head against the wall in order to calculate the following:

How much light in lumens or watts enters the eye from a 120 Candela/Meter^2 Computer Monitor measuring .47 x .27 meters (.1269 sq. meters area)

I'm assuming that the pupil of the eye is dilated to 3mm and that the viewer has located himself .5 Meters away from the computer screen.

Any help on this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## nbp (Dec 22, 2019)

Welcome! 

Moved to General Light Discussion.


----------

